# Sorrey but i had to (pic)



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

from last coupla of days i was looking for an other GSD. here on forum people told me not to do it. i tried to control but... 
well here is my new puppy. 5 months old Plush/long coat from Bullinger shepherds. mum and dad won coupla show here and in germany. Wish me luck guys (sorry)


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

No need to apologize its your decision the only thing you can get on here is opinions







Good luck with your new beautiful pup! Name ideas yet?


----------



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey , I think that kennel is close to where I live! Is the Breeder's name Tracy? Your pup has a beautiful face ,by the way!!


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

yeah its tracy, i live in surrey


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm kind of shocked. After you got rid of the lab puppy because "you wouldn't have time for 2 puppies," you then asked if you should get the male or the female, then didn't get either of those, but you turned around and got this one? When will you be able to spay her, since in another post, you said you wouldn't be able to pay for it for a few months? (Better to wait since she's young though). What if an emergency arises?


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

its a male.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

How old is he? (Sorry about the gender confusion.)

We have two French bulldogs that are the same age. They're litter mates - both are neutered. They can't seem to sort out their dominance, and I think it's because of their close age - elders are considered alpha (shown in our "pack" since our 14 year old mini schnauzer is definitely alpha), and several times a week, I have to bolt downstairs to separate them because they're trying to kill each other. 

I can't imagine trying to separate 2 90 lb. GSDs that are going at it because they can't sort out their dominance.


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

gonna be turning 6 months on 13. and shane will be turning 5 on 26. i think im gonna be the alpha so they dont try to kill each other.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

You may be the alpha, but there's a pecking order. There's going to be a 2nd and 3rd place - since they're close in age, they may very well try to dominate the other, especially if you're going to wait for them to fill out completely before you get them neutered.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

I am sure you will have your fair share of problems but, on the other hand, he has got a precious face. Congrats and good luck with them both! Please keep us posted on how they both do growing up!


----------



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)

My last GSD was a long coat.....They are beauties,but prepare yourself for a whole bunch of brushing and coat cleaning. Don't let it get ahead of you or you'll not be happy.Again he has a very handsome face,and looks like he will have a lot of red possibly.I think he will be a real head turner ..... congrats.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

He's adorable, but why are you so set on having two puppies at the same time?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Good luck. 

I wish you would reconsider and put the puppies' needs first. Sometimes we want so bad that we forget that they have needs that would be better fulfilled if we put our desires on hold. This was not a good decision for either pup. Better apply for CareCredit now just in case. And of course, anytime you have questions or need advice, we will still try to help, but please listen next time.














We just don't want you getting into trouble and something bad happen to the pups! Many of the members have learned the hard way and are trying to save you from making the same mistakes. I sincerely hope it works out for you.


----------



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)

When I picked up my pup,my breeder told me that if something bad ever happened to me,and I was not able to care for my dog,to please return it so she could take care of him.I was happy to know the option was there in case there was an accident or something.Hopefully this is an option with that person's breeder


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

I really don't want to be rude, but I am confused. From the info I've quickly gathered:

1. You were complaining that you don't have the money to take care of another pup.

2. You were contemplating on getting a male because you already have a male and that is going to cause dominant issues.

3. You asked members on the forum for advice.

4. They tell you its a big no no to do this.

5. You do it, and you do it in the worst way, getting another male.

It seems as if you are here..

And your common sense level is far below that.








Like here.

Maybe I have two different people mixed together?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Does the breeder of your new pup know you have another pup so close in age?


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ch3ckpo1ntI really don't want to be rude, but I am confused. From the info I've quickly gathered:
> 
> 1. You were complaining that you don't have the money to take care of another pup.
> 
> ...


Excuse me ? i really dont care w.e u said. i know i can take care of my dogs and i dont need YOUR suggestions. if you cant take care of 2 dogs that doesnt mean i cant. 

and i did told the breeder and she was fine with it.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

> Quote:Excuse me ? i really dont care w.e u said. i know i can take care of my dogs and i dont need YOUR suggestions. if you cant take care of 2 dogs that doesnt mean i cant.


Ali, all things aside, please remember that you indeed solicited suggestions and advice from members about getting another dog, in particular a pup. Lots of people provided you with feedback based on personal experiences and knowledge. If you really don't care and feel that you do not need anyone's suggestions then I am not sure why you asked to begin with. 

You have chosen to take on a big responsibility - a responsibility which may not seem entirely significant right now but very well may in time to come. I'm not sure what (if any) plans you have with and for your dogs (mental and physical stimulation such as exercising, training classes, etc etc) but I will say that I do think if you are going to be dedicating appropriate priority for their needs now and as they grow up (if I recall correctly, you are quite young), you do have your work cut out for you. I'm going to wish you all the best simply for the sake of the 2 pups.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm just curious as to whether you actually still have or actually even bought the other pup from Ariya Shepherds last month who was apparently sired by Nimbus . You have posted elsewhere as of Feb 6th that the new pup you were just looking at (and apperently just got from your most recent post here) would be your first GSD?









Me thinks something does not sound quite right here.










Edit: I just saw your ad on Kijiji Vancouver. I see you had him listed as a future stud dog.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ali
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: ch3ckpo1ntI really don't want to be rude, but I am confused. From the info I've quickly gathered:
> ...


I apologize for being rude, I tend to just to say whats on my mind, but you are contradicting yourself alot. 

You ask for suggestions, than you get upset when they are given.

You say you don't really have the money for two pups, now you are saying you can take care of two pups. 

You should be getting mad at yourself more than me.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

> Originally Posted By: Nicole L
> 
> 
> Edit: I just saw your ad on Kijiji Vancouver. I see you had him listed as a future stud dog.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow, you got rid of a puppy to get another one?
Pretty uh irresponsible.
My 1 dog along has cost me thousands in food & vet bills & it is NOT easy.
This guy had some pitbull puppies & ws practially giving them away bc he couldnt take care of them....I would have LOVED to take them in (2) & either keep one or find them homes, but I KNEW I couldnt afford it.
So I knew a few friends & they adopted them!

I hope you have a steady job bc these pups are going to cost alot.
I had 2 jobs & it was hard with one dog!

And your training BOTH by yourself?

PS Mods I think we need spell check on here.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I don't think there is any need to appologize for any of the posts made in response to the OP here. Sounds like someone that needs to be called out and held accountable for conflicting info.

Remember our current quandry over not pointing out inconsistencies in stories when we first see them. This one has red flags all over it and they should be noted. Thanks to the people who brought them up.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I totally agree, we have numerous posts backing up our advice of not getting another puppy.When someone just months ago gets rid of a pup or animal because they say it is too much work or money then ask for advice on another animal they need to be made aware of what has been stated by them.Some people need to have it put in there face to realize what they have done and are doing.Lots of things seem off with this poster.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

If you don't have the money for vet bills (as stated in other threads, needing to wait) how did you purchase another puppy? 

I'm really hoping this poster is just a troll....


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Did anyone notify Tracy of Bullinger Shepherds to make sure she was aware of the situation? Seems to me a good breeder would NOT have sold the pup into a situation like this.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

nothing to add, most everyone has pretty much said it. 



> Originally Posted By: Angel R
> PS Mods I think we need spell check on here.


I think the new forum does have a spell check Angel! If you haven't checed it out you have one more day before it becomes reality.

Back to the regular thread where the OP really does not seem care for the others opinions, advice and suggestions that do not validate his intentions, IMO.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: DianaMDid anyone notify Tracy of Bullinger Shepherds to make sure she was aware of the situation? Seems to me a good breeder would NOT have sold the pup into a situation like this.


I asked that and supposedly the breeder was fine with it...hmmmm










> Originally Posted By: ali
> Excuse me ? i really dont care w.e u said. i know i can take care of my dogs and i dont need YOUR suggestions. if you cant take care of 2 dogs that doesnt mean i cant.
> 
> and i did told the breeder and she was fine with it.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Yea but that came from Ali.... Can we trust Ali?


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

sum of you guys make me laugh lol. 
its my decision my life my money my dogs, i only asked here on the forum pretty much how is it having 2 dogs. and Diana ya sure go ahead and ask tracy, bcz she knew that i have another dog.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Quote:its my decision my life my money my dogs


How convenient that you seem to forget that YOUR DOGS have to live with your decision, for better or for worse. I don't give a hoot about your life but I do care about the dogs' lives and hope they do not suffer for your selfishness. I sincerely hope you can raise them both to their best potential.

May we all be proven wrong for the sakes of the two dogs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ali...you might want to stay civil with ppl on here. With two puppies you are going to have your hands full. You'll either spend alot of money on trainers or you'll need to ask questions somewhere to get help.

I have seen what happens when ppl have littermates and tehy bond with each other rather than the person. One of those littermates came right between the legs of the owner to attack Jax because she was to close to the other dog. We also had littermaties that bonded. if you separated them then they stopped eating. When one died we had real problems with the other. She would attack anyone that came into the house because she was so traumatized.

You can get mad, you can mock everyone here, but you need to be prepared for all the problems that you could have.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

more so than whether or not tracy knows that you have another puppy.... does she know that you've recently rehomed the lab puppy [and the reason]. that you can't currently afford spay surgery. that you're a first time dog owner. that your current puppy is male. that you plan on breeding one or both of them.

individually i've known all these things to "work out" but the cards have never really been stacked in ones favor and the combination of ALL OF THE ABOVE i mention... is a combination for disaster. 'disaster' being open to ones personal interpretation of course.... i'm sure you'll have no problem rehoming one if needed.

on the upside... i suppose if it comes to it - i'd prefer one homeless dog because of a 'mistake' as oppose to the OP getting the female pup and that mistake turning into 8-10 homeless dogs. oh wait a minute... future stud dog, duh... so much for that thought


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: aliDiana ya sure go ahead and ask tracy, bcz she knew that i have another dog.


Did she (the breeder) know you plan on breeding the pup in the future - "future stud?" That's one of the initial questions my breeder asked me when I purchased Grimm...."what are your plans for him?"


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ali I"m sorry, but you need to get your stories straight, first you give away a lab puppy because you wanted a gsd and didn't want two puppies, you get the gsd, you post on pedigree database, that your looking at these two dogs which one to pick , it's your "first" gsd (but you have the other one?). 

now you have your first puppy listed on a kijji as a future stud? 

Somethings not right here, dogs are not disposable paper plates.
You don't get rid of one to get another. I don't know how old you are, but I'm getting the feeling that your very young and/or just lack maturity. 

I hope you have a good paying job.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Nicole L*I'm just curious as to whether you actually still have or actually even bought the other pup from Ariya Shepherds last month who was apparently sired by Nimbus . You have posted elsewhere as of Feb 6th that the new pup you were just looking at (and apperently just got from your most recent post here) would be your first GSD?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ali,
Have you answered these questions yet? It seems like too many dogs go in and out of your house and to most of us that isn't something we take lightly.. I sure hope your next post isn't that these 2 are too much for you or that so and so has a pup they want you to have.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

hellooooo, Tracy...


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Although it may be your life, your dogs, your money, how much of your money do you expect to spend on your dogs? How much of your life are you willing to devote to your dogs? If they start trying to kill one another over dominance, will they both still be your dogs, or would you get rid of one of them, since you plan to use at least one of them as a future stud?

You get on here and ask for advice. When that advice is given to you, you go against what experienced owners have said and get another pup anyway. You said yourself that you do not have the money to have two puppies, yet you get another puppy. A male, at that. 

I'm just hoping that they won't be used as money makers and be bred to any female that an owner asks to be bred.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

What? you are selling your other puppy?? What's going on here?









http://vancouver.kijiji.ca/c-pets-dogs-p...QAdIdZ184142625


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I just visited the Bullinger Shepherds website, and I'm at a loss.

You said, I think less than a week ago, that it would be several MONTHS before you could get enough money for a spay, which you said was about $300. How in the WORLD did you come up with between $1,000 - $2,500 in just a few days???

None of this makes sense.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

hey guys, i'm not sure if this is a troll... but it might be time to just write them off as a lost cause.

google the e mail from the kijiji ad. doesnt look like the lab went to the cousin afterall. and as of two days ago - this person was in search of a female puppy on pedigreedatabase.

i'm done.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

> Quote:now you have your first puppy listed on a kijji as a future stud?


The lab puppy was also listed (and presumably sold) on Kijiji. 

Too many inconsistencies. I too was hoping this was all a ploy but after seeing the pup that was bought from Ariya Shepherds last month listed by the OP on Kijiji this week...

To me, returning a pup to the orginal breeder because something does not work out for either the dog or the owner is a different situation all together. But getting dog<u>*s*</u> and then "reselling" them on Kijiji (the most recent GSD pup listed for hundreds more than what he was supposedly even bought for) - that concerns me.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Cashed link to ali's Lab Puppy ad:

http://74.125.155.132/search?q=cache:LP6...2&hl=en&ct=clnk

In this ad you are saying that due to school you are not spending enough time with him? How the heck will you have time for two German Shepherd Puppies? 

Where are all these puppies coming from?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Never mind - figured it out.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

You got the lab puppy for free and tried selling him for $600, and now $450??? So they're ALREADY being turned into money makers!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: KonotashiNone of this makes sense.


Doesn't compute with me either. 

I agree -









Now for something that makes as much sense as this thread

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p023YD3DDPg


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

the gsd one on kijji are pics of the puppy 'shayne' that they posted here on this board. ((


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Lets hope it's just trolling.

Here, watch something funny
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p023YD3DDPg


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: KonotashiNone of this makes sense.
> ...


Although it made absolutely no sense, it made me laugh!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

This concludes today's public service announcement from the czarina.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaLets hope it's just trolling.


I sure hope so. Either that or else what comes to my mind is beginner puppy brokering.



> Quote:Here, watch something funny
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p023YD3DDPg










Love it!! Brings me back to the good 'ol 80's


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Where, o where, o where did Ali go? I'd like an explanation.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Let's hope these people actually get the pups and they aren't being scammed by him/her.I think these 2 breeders need to see all this and then they can get their pups back before they end up in someone else's hands.Has anyone emailed the breeders cuz if not I am.If someone has please PM me.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Is there a list breeders get of people that shouldn't be sold to? If so this one should be added unless they can come clean on there little plan.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

> Originally Posted By: AllieGIs there a list breeders get of people that shouldn't be sold to? If so this one should be added unless they can come clean on there little plan.


I second that. Have you e-mailed them? I was going to, but wasn't sure if someone else already had.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow! You guys are good private dog detectives!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Konotashi
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: AllieGIs there a list breeders get of people that shouldn't be sold to? If so this one should be added unless they can come clean on there little plan.
> ...


I haven't but will if no one else will.I think it's only fair to them to know what is going on with their dogs.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Where is the ad saying that he's going to be used as a stud dog later?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: AllieGIs there a list breeders get of people that shouldn't be sold to? If so this one should be added unless they can come clean on there little plan.


The people who would try to scam a breeder will just change names anyway...that is why it is very important for the breeder to extensively interview potential puppy buyers. 
Some breeders really don't care, and just want the check to clear.
I agree, looks like ali wants to be a broker.


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

you guys seriously have no life . buncha no lifers out here.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ali, I guess people are just trying to understand why you felt the need to make up stories?


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

what story your taking about ? so many ppl sell there dogs do you bother everyone like you guys are here? if you guys do then seriosuly sumthing real big is wrong


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

actually, i was thinking to myself how bored a 17yr old boy must be to create such a ruckus in the first place.



> Originally Posted By: aliwhat story your taking about ? so many ppl sell there dogs do you bother everyone like you guys are here? if you guys do then seriosuly sumthing real big is wrong


if they post here asking questions. and lie. then yes...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

the 'story ' i'm talking about is how you said here, that you gave away your lab puppy to a relative because you wanted a gsd, when in fact it's for sale on kijji,,you get shayne, and now HE is for sale on kijji, you told people on the gsdpedigreedatabase , you were looking at getting your FIRST gsd puppy, when in fact you had shayne..

It's not the fact that you are selling your dogs, it's the fabrication of 'stories' , I mean, why bs about it? what's wrong with the truth?

you've lost all creditability , i feel bad for the dogs(


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

ali, when you do what you did, do you really think we would support you? 
The Momma bear comes out. 
We think of the welfare of the pups you are doing who knows what with! 
We are here for the dogs, and the only way to help them is to have knowledge. There are way to many out there taking advantage of the helpless ones who have no voice. So if we have too much time on our hands so be it.


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

wow. Surely sum ppl got lots a time.
well yeah i did a mistake putting the ad for shane. but guess what ? more then 12 ppl come over to my house with money. i didnt gave shane away bcz i realized that i surely can raise 2 dogs. I just signed both the puppies @ petsmart training classes. i did said i dont have money for spaying blah blah. but i have 4 older brothers who supported me and lend me some money. thats it and i dont have anything else to say. and tracy surely knows that i have another german shepherd i even told her where i came from . so yeah.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

If you didn't think you were doing something wrong...you wouldn't have been lying to everyone here.....


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: aliwow. Surely sum ppl got lots a time.
> well yeah i did a mistake putting the ad for shane. but guess what ? more then 12 ppl come over to my house with money. i didnt gave shane away bcz i realized that i surely can raise 2 dogs. I just signed both the puppies @ petsmart training classes. i did said i dont have money for spaying blah blah. but i have 4 older brothers who supported me and lend me some money. thats it and i dont have anything else to say. and tracy surely knows that i have another german shepherd i even told her where i came from . so yeah.














> Originally Posted By: alioh nice... oh yeahh my cousin will be buying my lab puppy(4 months), cz i dont wanna have 2 puppies in a house. my cousin was always after my lab puppy and wanted to have it i guess now i can give him i really dont wanna but ..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Well, ali, I hope you hang around here and read up on training, raising and everything else that goes with responsible dog ownership. As I said before knowledge will help, I hope you gain some. You will have your hands full, and I can only hope you succeed for the benefits of your pups.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: aliwow. Surely sum ppl got lots a time.
> well yeah i did a mistake putting the ad for shane. but guess what ? more then 12 ppl come over to my house with money. i didnt gave shane away bcz i realized that i surely can raise 2 dogs. I just signed both the puppies @ petsmart training classes. *i did said i dont have money for spaying blah blah. but i have 4 older brothers who supported me and lend me some money. thats it and i dont have anything else to say.* and tracy surely knows that i have another german shepherd i even told her where i came from . so yeah.


As a mother and adult I have to say that it isn't up to your older brothers to lend you money for things like this.Who's going to lend you money when they both get into something and need the e vet on a sunday night?You should be doing this on your own not with help from brothers.Also I thought in another post it was your parents helping you? IS that another lie you've now been caught in?How do you plan to pay them back? In 6 months - 2 yrs when you breed them and have pups to sell?Is this a family business you are starting, because if it is you ALL have A LOT to learn.
The breeders have a right to know what you are doing with the dogs they bred.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> Now for something that makes as much sense as this thread
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p023YD3DDPg


the OP's density makes my head hurt, but that video had me LMFAO


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Like on Jan 10........


"13 week purebred labrador puppy.belongs to a champion bloodline. already knows how to sit and shake already got his 2nd shots, no health issues at all, *need to go because due to school i m not spending enough time with him." *


Then one month later...there are TWO new pups in the picture?


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

well in my culture parents pay for food, we dont have to pay rent to live in my own house and also school fees. and i do work and w.e i make there is mine. and brothers are nto gonna ask me to pay them back that is forsure. as for the lab, my cousin has the lab who lives few blocks away from my house.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

i HATE dog flippers and liars and trolls....its best I personally practice the Golden Rule here. <shakes head>


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: aliwell in my culture parents pay for food, we dont have to pay rent to live in my own house and also school fees. and i do work and w.e i make there is mine. and brothers are nto gonna ask me to pay them back that is forsure. as for the lab, my cousin has the lab who lives few blocks away from my house.


What is your culture,maybe if we knew that we could understand your reasoning?Are you in school or collage or neither?I would think no matter the culture if your working and want these luxuries you would be on your own.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

make sure you enroll this 3rd puppy at petsmart too...

posted sunday & today: 
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/forum/28129.html
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/forum/28416.html


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafoddermake sure you enroll this 3rd puppy at petsmart too...
> 
> posted sunday & today:
> http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/forum/28129.html
> http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/forum/28416.html


ARE YOU F*%$*&^ KIDDING ME?!?!??!?


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Has anyone called him out on this on that forum??? That forum will rip him apart and it will get it be known there too.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Just posted. Someone back me up? I tried to make it quick.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Ok


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Isn't this our guy too?
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/forum/27992.html


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JKlatskyIsn't this our guy too?
> http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/forum/27992.html


yes.
i found the other profile [henice007] from his e mail address which has now been edited out of his post in search of a female.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

How many names is he going by?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

this is messed up!

I read the 1st post in this thread and after reading his previous posts I had to stop myself from saying anything because it wasn't going to be nice

Now I've gotten all caught up and wow...Has anyone contacted the breeders yet?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Couple hundred bucks flipping puppies every month. Nice. Real nice. 

AliBabaAndYour4Thieves, you need to go crawl back under your bridge now. I've ceased to be amused with your bad command of the english language and your worse attitude. 

What you fail to understand here is everyone is concerned for the dogs. As someone else pointed out, how pathetic is it a 17 year old boy has nothing better to do than stir up people's emotions. 

Scratch that, you're here so you can get some information on how to scam the next 12 people who come looking for your bargain dogs market up at rediculous prices. 

Who suffers? The dogs. Not you, you've made your couple hundred bucks and move on to the next. 

Anyone know the laws in his province regarding resale of dogs? Wasn't one of our members here involved with busting some people recently doing what he's doing and calling it a dog rescue (Heidi, help me out here)

(and that was a rewrite nicer version of a major personal attack.)


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

That is right Sun. This person is in Canada, maybe the contact there can check.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Gosh, I don't know WHY people would think you might not be able to spay a dog...oh wait, you said so! But you can pay for numerous puppies??!?!




> Quote: im gonna be visiting them tom.. they are about 5 mon old. i already have a 4 mon old gsd. i really wanna get the female but she is gonna be coming into heat pretty soon. i never had a female b4 so have no clue how to handle them in heat plus i have a male puppy in same house. i would spay her right away but it cost *around 250-300 n i wont be getting that much untill 2-3 months*. and if i wait maybe someone else buy her, so im really confused


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1341917

And you have like three threads about many different puppies you're "looking" at but it appears you may also be getting thoughts on these pups and using it in advertising and making a buck. I wish I could type what I wanted to right now....


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Mercy I didn't think of that - using our somewhat educated opinions to write his adds so that these puppies look more marketable.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

This kid makes me sick!!!!!
UGH


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

No wonder asking how much an imported puppy might cost!!

I alerted Tracy. 

Puppy flipper.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He's still here posting on another thread and undoubtedly reading this one for his 17 year old jollies.

Please dont' feed the trolls.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Maybe I'll check out the PDB, and "watch" him.......it can be a bad place to screw around on!...he has NO IDEA!
Maybe...I'll let a few PM's out......


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

> Quote:No wonder asking how much an imported puppy might cost!!
> 
> I alerted Tracy.


Thanks - let us know if he even did get a pup from Tracy. I'm also suspicious that the dogs he has supposedly purchased from Bullinger & Ariya Shepherds were actually not purchased from them or anyone at all for that matter.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks for alerting the breeder!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

> Quote:reading this one for his 17 year old jollies


LOL. My thoughts exactly. 

After seeing on the net some of the other jollies aside from this site....


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

And it's stupid people like this why I hate being in the same age group at times....

I'd love to hear if these puppies really were ever purchased from the breeders.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

It appears that perhaps the last one was purchased. Now, of course, this is the internet, so who really knows who has what puppy!! It is difficult to determine truth from trolling, etc.


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Angel RThis kid makes me sick!!!!!
> UGH


How do you know it's a kid?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: gsdsr#1
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Angel RThis kid makes me sick!!!!!
> ...


i mentioned his age initially. i may however be a couple years off... assuming he was being honest on the source sites. i didnt post the sites as they arent relevant to this topic/thread.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: gsdsr#1
> How do you know it's a kid?


The email search brings up posts claiming to be 17 year old male.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Can we get an IP check and make sure this isn't a certain Robert playing mind games with you all?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: TitonsDadCan we get an IP check and make sure this isn't a certain Robert playing mind games with you all?


its not


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

wow wow. some of you guys have alotaaaaa time. why are you guys botherimg me here, looks to me if your jealous that i have 2 dogs? everyone picking on a 17 year old ehh. very brave of guys


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

mysablegsd said:


> How do you know it's a kid?


 
Um, alright MAN/WOMAN
Geeze....


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Angel R said:


> Um, alright MAN/WOMAN
> Geeze....


i'm pretty sure it was just an honest question.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

ali2020 said:


> wow wow. some of you guys have alotaaaaa time. why are you guys botherimg me here, looks to me if your jealous that i have 2 dogs? everyone picking on a 17 year old ehh. very brave of guys


I think it's funny that most people replying on this thread have 2+ dogs. I highly doubt "jealousy" is the deciding factor as to whether someone responds or not.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

When did bravery or jealousy ever come in? You're buying and selling dogs like no tomorrow! Funny, though, because I don't feel anyone here is "picking" on you. You just have no better defenses other than to call us cowards because you know we called you out!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Bravery or jealousy don't come into it. Trolls go into attack mode when people out them. My one wish before I reach my 11,666th post, is that people don't forget who and what he is when Ali post again in a few weeks with his next flipper puppy.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

ali2020 said:


> wow wow. some of you guys have alotaaaaa time. why are you guys botherimg me here, looks to me if your jealous that i have 2 dogs? everyone picking on a 17 year old ehh. very brave of guys


 
Everyone here seems to be doing a very good job ripping you apart for the piece of crap you really are, so I'll do a little myself:

Your english sucks. How did you manage to find people more dumb than you are to buy your puppies? If you talk half as bad in person as you do on the internet, I give you the stupid trophy. You my friend need lessons.


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

w.e dude get a like (checkpoint)


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

This thread really chaps my ass and gets me pissed off. I'm going to bow out now and leave this stupidity for you guys to chew up.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Anyone know what "w.e" means? I keep seeing it, but can't figure it out.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Skye'sMom said:


> Anyone know what "w.e" means? I keep seeing it, but can't figure it out.


My guess is "Whatever" like the Clueless girl used to say.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks - I speak little text message short hand.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Enough. Thread close time.


----------

